# A-MAZE-N's pellets or dust for cold smoking



## cmayna (Sep 18, 2013)

Am I correct that pellets will generate more heat as compared to dust?  I've been cold smoking cheese and butter and have noticed that using only the pellets for heat, it normally has raised the smoker's temp up another 20 degrees.  Wondering if the dust will do the same.

Craig


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 18, 2013)

yes, you are correct...  pellets will raise the heat ...  dust puts out very little heat....


----------



## cmayna (Sep 18, 2013)

aha!  Since my cold smoking has been on the high side (temp wise),  think next time I will use dust.   Nice having both to play with.  Now, once the weather turns wintery cold, then I can go back to pellets.


----------

